# New cat hasn't been to toilet - when should I worry?



## Snuggles2012

Hi there, we brought our new cat home at luncthime yesterday - a 1 year old tortie who we adopeted from the RSPCA. She is eating and drinking, playing with toys, spent most of yesterday evening cradled in my arms fast asleep, and slept curled up on our bed for some of the night (then kept us awake the rest of the night meowing and wanting attention - our previous rescue cat was the same for the first few nights so we were expecting this).

She hasn't used the litter tray yet though, and we can't find any evidence that she's passed urine anywhere else. I'm going to get another litter tray today to put in a different location in case she doesnt like the current one, and hopefully she will go.

I know this is not unusual for a new cat, but just thinking ahead with it being the weekend and the vets being closed tmw, I was wondering how long is it ok to leave this if she still doesn't go? I've never been so desperate to see a nice clump of cat pee in the tray!

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Paddypaws

I don't think a visit to the vet would be needed. It seems they can hold their urine for a fair old while until they feel comfortable enough to use the bathroom facilities. She sounds like she is relaxed in all her other behaviours so I would just let her sort it out in her own time.


----------



## Ianthi

This is quite normal in the case of a new arrival in a new environment! Unless she appears to be straining, shows signs of painful urination then there's no reason to worry. In the meantime I'd place her in the tray every so often and see if she reponds. 

However, if no urine within the next twelve hours or so and esp if accompanied by the above, I'd seek medical attention.

Congratulation in your new addition!


----------



## Paddypaws

I recently fostered a timid little cat for an aquaintance....I don't think she used the tray in 3 days! Mind you she did not rally eat either....of course I was in panic mode, but her owner said she was absolutely fine as soon as she got home.


----------



## Ianthi

Precisely PP, if they're not producing much urine (not eating or drinking much) then there' none to void ! I can, however understand your concern after 3 days.

Come to think of it my 16+ year-old only goes about once a day, if even that!


----------



## spid

My old tortie got accidentally locked in the airing cupboard when I was a kid, it was lovely and warm. She was missing for 36 hours - we couldn't find her anywhere. She'd held on and didn't wee in there, just miaowed when she finally wanted out.


----------



## Tobacat

Are you using the same litter she's used to? If not and she hasn't yet been, it might be worth using the same as her previous home so she familiar with the fact it's used for toileting.


----------



## Snuggles2012

Thank you all! Success! I got another litter tray and some wood pellets which is what they use at the shelter - the other tray has OKO plus in it. I put the second tray upstairs and made sure she knew it was there. 

Later on she started meowing and wandering around the house, and I was sure she needed to go, but she seemed a bit confused. She got into the OKO tray then got straight out again. Strangely she didn't go to the other tray by herself, but I called her upstairs and lead her to it. She got straight in and passed urine. This tray is in the bathroom, and she did something really odd after she had been. Instead of pawing at the litter to cover what she had done, she jumped out of the tray and started pawing the side of the bath. Bit strange but I'm just relieved that she's been!

Now I shall await a number 2 with baited breath!


----------



## Snuggles2012

I just typed out a lengthy reply but it has to be moderated for some reason. So just to say thanks all, and that she has finally been in the second tray!


----------

